# entonación italiana



## david79

A los españoles nos llama mucho la atención la entonación del italiano, ya que es radicalmente distinta de la española. Mi pregunta es: _¿en qué región de Italia se asemeja más (acústicamente) la entonación del italiano a la del español en Madrid?_

O podríamos lanzar otra pregunta: _¿en qué región hispanohablante la entonación del español os recuerda más a la del italiano estándar?_

Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Mira, la entonación italiana es completamente diferente de la española y creo que en ninguna región italiana se parecen.


----------



## claudine2006

david79 said:


> A los españoles nos llama mucho la atención la entonación del italiano, ya que es radicalmente distinta de la española. Mi pregunta es: _¿en qué región de Italia se asemeja más (acústicamente) la entonación del italiano a la del español en Madrid?_
> 
> O podríamos lanzar otra pregunta: _¿en qué región hispanohablante la entonación del español os recuerda más a la del italiano estándar?_
> 
> Gracias.


La entonación del napolitano se parece a la del español.
Pero en el caso del italiano estándar la intonación no tiene nada a que ver con la española.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> La entonación del napolitano se parece a la del español.


Uhmm no sé... la entonación napolitana es mucho más ritmada.
En las clases de español nuestra profesora nos decía que el ritmo del español, en frases afirmativas, es: 
___
.....\___

mientras el del italiano es:

___/\__/\___


----------



## david79

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhmm no sé... la entonación napolitana es mucho más ritmada.
> quote]
> 
> A lo mejor claudine2006 está pensando en la entonación andaluza, que tiene un margen dinámico mucho mayor que la entonación castellana. No sé.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Leí en un artículo que alguien decía que el habla de los porteños era muy similar al napolitano.


----------



## david79

araceli said:


> Hola:
> 
> Leí en un artículo que alguien decía que el habla de los porteños era muy similar al napolitano.


 
¡Gracias, Araceli! Yo siempre había tenido la impresión de que la entonación argentina se asemejaba mucho a la de algunos italianos. ¿Tendrá que ver con la numerosísima inmigración argentina en el Río de la Plata?

¿Podrías mandarme la referencia de ese artículo, para que lo pueda leer?

Gracias, de nuevo.


----------



## araceli

Hola David:

Creo que es un artículo que apareció el año pasado en el diario "La Nación" (Argentina), me parece que el enlace está pegado en un hilo abierto en C&D.
Espera un poquito a ver si lo encuentro.
Sí, de la inmigración italiana ni qué hablar, creo que es más numerosa que la española o, por lo menos, tuvieron más hijos varones, porque veo apellidos "tanos" por todos lados; un ejemplo es mi familia, con apellido español, y cuyas cuatro hijas nos casamos con descendientes de italianos, la que se divorció reincidió con otro de apellido italiano...  
¡Tanito _castigadore!_

Aquí encontré el hilo, pero el enlace que puse no lo puedo abrir porque ya no estoy  registrada...

_Eureka, l'ho trovato!_ Ver aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hola! 
Personalmente creo que la entonación italiana y la española (de España) sean muy diferentes.
En cambio, oyendo hablar a un chico argentino, en algunos momentos tenía la impresión que hablaba casi como hablan los italianos (y luego supe que él no era de origen italiano), entonces comparto la impresión de David79.


----------



## norma 126

Estoy de acuerdo, la entonación Argentina tiene mucho que ver con la italiana; esto se debe seguramente a la numerosísima inmigración de italianos, no solo a Buenos Aires, también a muchas de las provincias de la Argentina.Numerosos pueblos y ciudades fueron pobladas solo por italianos.
Entonces es lógico que la entonación sea muy similar.


----------



## claudine2006

david79 said:


> A los españoles nos llama mucho la atención la entonación del italiano, ya que es radicalmente distinta de la española. Mi pregunta es: _¿en qué región de Italia se asemeja más (acústicamente) la entonación del italiano a la del español en Madrid?_
> 
> O podríamos lanzar otra pregunta: _¿en qué región hispanohablante la entonación del español os recuerda más a la del italiano estándar?_
> 
> Gracias.


¿Me equivoco o consideras que el español estándar es el de Madrid? 
De toda manera un italiano que hable bien español no tiene acento "italiano", sino adquirirá en parte el acento de la zona en la que ha estudiado español.


----------



## david79

No, no pretendo insinuar que el italiano estándar sea el de Madrid. Nada más lejos de la realidad. De hecho el español que se habla informalmente en Madrid dista *mucho* del de los dobladores y los actores de teatro.

Sólo pretendía ver si un madrileño que llegase a aprender muy correctamente el italiano podría recordar a algún italiano, de igual modo que un amigo mío italiano que dominaba el español parecía argentino.


----------



## david79

claudine2006 said:


> ¿Me equivoco o consideras que el español estándar es el de Madrid?
> De todas maneras un italiano que hable bien español no tiene acento "italiano", sino adquirirá en parte el acento de la zona en la que ha estudiado español.


 
Los italianos suelen conservar casi siempre una pequeña reminiscencia italiana en su acento y es algo encantador.


----------



## Eugin

david79 said:


> No, no pretendo insinuar que el italiano estándar sea el de Madrid. Nada más lejos de la realidad. De hecho el español que se habla informalmente en Madrid dista *mucho* del de los dobladores y los actores de teatro.


Jaja!!! Habrás querido decir "el *español* estándar es el de Madrid", ¿cierto? si no, qué ensalada de idiomas y acentos!!!   y si es así, mostrame cuál es el "italiano madrileño" que ya me pongo a ahorrar para viajar ahí!!!


----------



## Eugin

david79 said:


> Los italianos suelen conservar casi siempre una pequeña reminiscencia italiana en su acento y es algo encantador.


 
¿Los italianos, los españoles o los porteños??


----------



## david79

Eugin said:


> Jaja!!! Habrás querido decir "el *español* estándar es el de Madrid", ¿cierto? si no, qué ensalada de idiomas y acentos!!!   y si es así, mostrame cuál es el "italiano madrileño" que ya me pongo a ahorrar para viajar ahí!!!


 
¿El "italiano madrileño"? El de Fabio Capello. Ja ja ja.


----------



## Ailema

Pienso que de los acentos hispanohablantes, el argentino es el que más se parece al acento italiano. Además gesticulan mucho con las manos al igual que los italianos.


----------

